# Spoiler stuck up



## Keith a (Sep 24, 2013)

Well one week into ownership and the spoiler decided it would stay up last night.

Freed it up by pushing on the support joints when someone else pressed the button and it went down. Pressed button on up it went again, but again it's stuck up.

It is under warranty so I could just take it to the garage, but if it's a simple solution it would save time if I could fix it.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't think the spoiler goes down when you push the button while the car is stationery. Try taking the car for a drive, above 5mph and then press the button.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> I don't think the spoiler goes down when you push the button while the car is stationery. Try taking the car for a drive, above 5mph and then press the button.


It does, but not in his case!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep - spoiler should raise or lower off the button with the car stationary.


----------



## Keith a (Sep 24, 2013)

Now booked in to Bath audi next Friday. Hopefully it will last longer than a week before developing another fault. :x


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

TT looks much better spoiler up, I would have left it broken


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

leon1984 said:


> TT looks much better spoiler up, I would have left it broken


LOL. It's funny how tastes change - I never raised the spoiler manually on the 2 previous TTs and I hated the idea of the fixed spoiler on the RS bu now I'm totally used to it. Nearly everyone seems to be now going for the fixed spoiler on the latest offerings too.


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

IMO the original TT was a classic design but too shapely and feminine for me...

The MK2 had angles and sharper lines which made it more aggressive and manly :? Raised rear spoiler adds to that a bit and also balances the car out better from a side profile


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

iv just tried mine and its stook down


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

igotone said:


> Yep - spoiler should raise or lower off the button with the car stationary.


Mine doesn't. Will raise stationary but have to be moving to get it down again. Thought I'd broke it 2nd day I had it.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Press and hold the button.


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

brittan said:


> Press and hold the button.


By doing so the spoiler does go down, but as soon as you release the button the spoiler pops back up. For me, the only way to put the spoiler down is to drive off and then press the button.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

+1 exactly as Brian says. I put mine up and down every time I wash the car, never had to drive it to get it down!


----------



## therock (Oct 15, 2006)

mines sometimes wont go up or down and when it goes down and i get out and look its still up slightly and have to push it down about 5-10mm


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> Press and hold the button.


which is what is tells you to do in the manual .... "at road speeds up to 20 km/h press and hold the button to retract the spoiler".
Well I've tried everything from 2 to 10 seconds holding down the button and the spoiler has never retracted. Do I need to hold the button down for more than 10 seconds? :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

ZephyR2 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Press and hold the button.
> ...


Memory still works then as it's 4 years since I had a TT with the retractable spoiler. 



ZephyR2 said:


> Well I've tried everything from 2 to 10 seconds holding down the button and the spoiler has never retracted. Do I need to hold the button down for more than 10 seconds? :roll:


Memory says No. Different coding? A change by Audi? You *have* broken it?


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

as much as I like the fixed rear spoiler, watching mine drop when you slow down is still way cooler


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

brittan said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Seems your memory works better than the spoiler button :lol:


----------

